# how to bleed power steering system ?



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Advice much appreciated.

thanx,
Manjula


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

WHy?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thw pump does the job ... you dont have too purge air out of it ... if it screams... there is just not enough oil in !


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

If you are starting with a dry system, just fill it up and start, run the engine while turning the wheel all the way back and forth. Like martin said the system will purge itself. Check and fill the system as necessary to get the level where you want it after all the whining stops..


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

There was a bad oil seal and it was replaced.

Now the steering is a bit stiff.

There is also a "sssshhhh" like sound coming while turning. 

If I turn to lock to either side, there is a feedback to the steering wheel.

The fluid is between low - high levels.

Thanx.


----------

